# [Camtasia 3] Schwarzer Bildschirm bei der Vorschau?



## Carndret (8. März 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier gerade die Demo von Camtasia 3 und muss ein Video damit machen. Ich kann ganz normal aufnehmen. Nach dem Drücken der Stop-Taste beim Recorder läuft das Video auch normal ab. Wenn ich jetzt aber im Studio ein Projekt mache und das Video in die Timeline reinsetze und es dann abspielen will zeigt die Vorschau nur ein schwares Bild (Zeitmarker bewegt sich auch nicht nach rechts). Auch die Callouts zeigt er nicht an - ich kann sie allerdings verschieben (sie sind also da auch wenn man sie nicht sieht).
Auf einem anderen PC klappt das ganze wunderbar.
Noch zur Info: Ich hatte erst die 3.02 Demo, dann die 2.0 Demo, dann die 1.0 Vollversion und jetzt wieder *nur* die 3.02 Demo drauf. Sind die anderen Versionen vielleicht daran schuld und was könnte man da machen?


----------



## mahle (9. März 2006)

Das würde mich auch mal interressieren, dieses Proble hatte ich auch schon ein paa Male. Ich wechselte den Player (VLC) und probierte Aufnahme und Wiedergabe mit diesem und es funktionierte dann auch, aber bei manchen Screencapture mal wieder nicht. An deinen Versionen wird es sicherlich nicht liegen


----------

